# Merry Christmas



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Oxford Station, Ontario. Wishing you and yours a safe and happy Christmas season you bunch of crazy archers. lol


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well Charles, hopefully see you at Winter cam.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you have a good one


----------



## Griffin6869 (Nov 2, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Merry Christmas and may God bless


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas - let the warm weather continue!


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all of you


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.
Have a safe holiday season everyone.


----------



## Arrow Hunter (Dec 17, 2009)

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to all from Lowbanks Ontario


----------



## Diber (Mar 8, 2015)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Ho.. Ho...Ho..... Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.:grinch::santa:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Eat, Drink and be Merry...Feliz Navidad :cheers:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Nadolig Llawen everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas and Happy Happy Happy New year to all.


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone!!
Be safe in your travels during the holidays.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone. Hopefully we all get some new toys to play with!!! LOL.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Joyeux Noël! :cheers:


----------



## extreme (Mar 8, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone! May all of your shots be x rings and 80 proof - preferably not at the same time


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all who love Bow and Arrow.


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

Merry Christmas , peace and happiness to all from Caledonia, Ont.


----------



## aledub (Nov 10, 2015)

Merry Christmas and happy new year to all!


----------

